# Image Ready/Photoshop/HTML?



## Das Petzi (17. März 2004)

Hi Leutz,

Ich habe eine Frage, bzw. viel mehr ein Problem. ICh habe also jetzt ein Design mit Photoshop gebaut, und auch schon slices eingefügt.
Kann man jetzt in Image Ready die einzelnen Schnipsel ausschneiden und IR speichert die gleich als Web-Templates? Irgndwie hab ich mal davon gehört, dass das gehen soll ... *frag*! Hm, könntet ihr mir erklären wie ich, wenn es geht, das mache? Also was ich dazu tun muss.  

MfG Emanuel


----------



## layla (17. März 2004)

Also du musst nur in Image Ready gehen wenn du Rolloverbuttons oder sowas machen möchstes wenn nicht. Einfach deine psd datei in Photoshop öffnen nachdem du die Slices ja schon hast brauchst du nur auf Für Web speichern klicken dann im neuen Fenster auf speichern und dann HTML wählen fertig.
Willst dus in Image Ready speichern gehst du auf Datei Optimierte version speichern wählst wieder HTML und fertig.


----------



## Isac (17. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, was du machen möchtest. Wenn du in einem Bild (z.B. jpg) eine Hyperlink einfügen willst, benutze den Slice in IR und danach rechte Maustaste. Danach "Slice Optionen bearbeiten" und dort kannst du die URL und andere sachen eingeben.
Nicht vergessen: Speichern! Geht am Besten unter Datei--> Fürs Web speichern. 


Gruß,


Isac


----------



## Das Petzi (17. März 2004)

Danke schön!  ich bin jetzt bedient!


----------

